# Custom Build - Sockets and wiring for 1200w bulb



## daguru (Jul 17, 2013)

First post. Hopefully I'm in the right place.

I'm looking to build a custom motorized club light. I'm recreating/modernizing the classic Coemar Venus.
Video of it in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwAPCMTt8NQ
Pics of it's guts:
http://vintagenightclublighting.blogspot.com/2012/10/coemar-venus-m-4-flat-1200-watt-fixture.html

I plan on making a smaller housing with arduino-controlled servos, fans, thermostat and a modern bulb:
http://www.thomann.de/gb/philips_msr_1200_hr_1ct_g38.htm

I have everything worked out except the bulb and wiring. What type of socket/wiring is required for a bulb like this?
can it be wired to plug directly into the wall? Does it require special resistors?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

